# Betting Tips



## kimz1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Wanna know how to win? 
Wanna learn secret of betting? 
This how we win .. 
click ->Betting Tips

Pay less earn more... 
One time pay make you difference..Billions dollars waiting for you


----------



## DavisCup (Oct 25, 2010)

That site doesnt work, but I'd recommend premiershiptips.com for English football.

Its been a while since they lost

Here's a copy and paste for their last few:



> Birmingham to beat Blackpool 20/21
> Blackpool continue to be a nuisance to sides in this seasons Premier League. Entering every match as the underdog, they refuse to stay down even when they’re a goal or two behind. Their performance against Manchester City last weekend was no different, despite coming away with 0 points. A few similar results on the trot and I expect their hopes and belief to take a knock. Currently sitting 10th and 4 points above the drop zone, that’s a long way away from happening. Birmingham City haven’t produced their form of last season, but their solid defence is still in place. Goals have been hard to come by for the home side, but this is a good opportunity to do so, particularly when they test Matthew Gilks from set pieces in the Blackpool goal. I can understand the Blackpool backers thinking they will get something out of this game, but I see this match tactically favouring the home side.
> 
> Manchester United to beat Stoke 8/11
> ...



I'm on a good role myself


----------



## josiebourne (Oct 29, 2010)

Sports betting is a game of skill. The challenge is to gather and analyze as much information as you can about a game, weigh the probabilities of each team winning, and subsequently compare your opinion to the oddsmaker's. Make the right judgment and you win. It's as simple as that.
While luck may be a deciding factor in the outcome of any single game, and will inevitably go against you on occasion, it will balance out in the long run. Being a consistent winner in sports betting is not about luck but whether you are prepared to invest the time and effort to become knowledgeable about the sports you bet on, whether you can weigh all the factors in a cool, objective fashion, and whether you adopt a consistent, disciplined, long-term approach to your betting. Do all these and you will come out a winner. Remember, it's you against the oddsmaker, not the bookmaker.


----------

